# 4300 Rear Axle Hydrostatic Fluid Leak



## Peter Hoyt (Dec 4, 2020)

I bought my 4300 new, 20 years ago and this is the first time I have had a problem that I couldn't fix right away. Seems my tractor is leaking fluid into the left wheel rim. I only noticed this because the rim will eventually fill enough to dribble down the inside of the wheel and then pool on the concrete floor of my barn. 

The leak isn't huge but it is enough to need repair. The TM1677 repair manual page 8-6, shows a seal on the real axle which I'm guessing is what needs to be replaced. Anyone performed this repair successfully and willing to offer some advice?
Thanks!


----------

